# American manicure?



## Nicholyse (Aug 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has suggestions for good American mani colors, i.e. not stark white, more of an off-white and natural, but maybe a little more opaque so I don't have to apply several coats just to get the color I'm looking for.

Also having a hard time trying to find a manicure clean up brush like the techs use in the salon to round off the extra paint on the tips. I've been using an eye shader, which works, but I don't believe it's stiff enough to get the job done well. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this a brand of nail polish? I can't say I have ever heard of it. Does it have to be that particular brand? I can suggest a few different shades from other brands if you like?


----------



## lolaB (Aug 19, 2009)

I think she just wants tip shade suggestions for an American mani, Bec.






I really like Essie Futures French (lovely soft beige) and Marshmallow (softer white jelly) for American manis. As for a brush, I use a kolinsky filbert, and it works perfectly for me. You can find them online or in craft stores. Beauty suppliers probably carry them too.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 4, 2009)

OPI Funny Bunny. maybe add a few drops of OPI Alpine Snow which is a white-white but it'll thicken up Funny Bunny so it's more opaque. Use OPI Passion over top for a classic look.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 4, 2009)

Whats an American manicure?


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2009)

American manis are just a softer, more natural version of a French. So instead of a stark white tip, it has a softer white, beige, cream, etc. colored tip.

French






American






http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2007/0...-manicure.html


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh i like that! Looking forward to reading recs. lol


----------

